

Face it Steve, you need help - adzik
http://www.microtask.fi/blog/2010/03/face-it-steve-you-need-help/

======
endtime
>The raw truth is that algorithms are nowhere near as good as real people at
recognizing human faces and emotions.

While this is true, it fallaciously implies that the performance he describes
from iPhoto is the best that computer vision can do. I'm the first to rag on
the shortcomings of vision, but implemented properly, it can certainly do
better than:

>people with completely different facial features and even gender are easily
confused by the program.

